# A roof the wind can blow through



## bremhillbob (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi all.
I'm keen to do what I can to help the environment and have a bit of cash available SO I'm wondering if I can put solar panels and the whole shebang on the pergola on my patio.

I have a steel framed 3m x 4M gazebo (Greenbay 3x4M Aluminium Deluxe Luxury Pavilion Gazebo Awning Canopy Sun Shade Shelter Garden Party Tent : Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors). It gets a fair bit of sun but it also fairly exposed so acts a little like a hang glider when the wind blows. The gazebo if fairly heavy and doesn't 'take off' and a solar system will increase the weight so that should be good. The roof doesn't need to be waterproof as I wont be there when it's raining and I don't use any side panels but 'rain resistant' would be good.

I think I can cover the metalwork with a simple, timber frame - maybe with battens fixed to the metalwork

I have 2 questions.
Is there a good way to construct a roof that maybe has 2 levels that overlap and allows the wind to blow through?
Is there a material that I should be looking to cover the roof? I'm thinking that a corrugated material (like onduline) could be used but with gaps, the corrugations would 'encourage any water to roll away from the gaps.


----------

